# Tissot Bumper Watches



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I have owned a couple of vintage Tissot watches, mainly from the seastar range. Just had a quick question regarding the older watches using a 'bumper' automatic movement. I own an Omega bumper, and believe its fairly sought after. Are the Tissot's equally as collectable? One has popped up for sale and I am thinking about having a go at it. I have NO idea about Tissot movements, except that a lot of older ones shared Omega movements. Would the bumper be an Omega movement?

Second. An Aquastar Regate has come up too and I quite like the look of it. Am I right in thinking this is a Tissot watch too (or 'sister' watch at the very least?)

Many thanks. My knowledge is still fairly limited so be gentle, but I'm learning more every day! Cheers all.

Kev


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

kevkojak said:


> I have owned a couple of vintage Tissot watches, mainly from the seastar range. Just had a quick question regarding the older watches using a 'bumper' automatic movement. I own an Omega bumper, and believe its fairly sought after. Are the Tissot's equally as collectable? One has popped up for sale and I am thinking about having a go at it. I have NO idea about Tissot movements, except that a lot of older ones shared Omega movements. Would the bumper be an Omega movement?
> 
> Second. An Aquastar Regate has come up too and I quite like the look of it. Am I right in thinking this is a Tissot watch too (or 'sister' watch at the very least?)
> 
> ...


Kev, I stand to be corrected here, but as I understand it Tissot Bumpers are collected but they are not as sought after (or pricey, for that matter) as the Omegas, particularly those with larger sized cases and the gold case models.

I have never heard of Tissots having had Omega movements fitted, but I am not an expert and the Swiss watch industry of the 50's 60's and 70's was fraught with closures, takeovers, amalgamations and partnerships so pretty much anything could have happened. Only someone with a good size collection could answer that one... I always understood that the Lemania movement was used by Tissot, Omega and Heuer for a limited range of models but it's nigh on impossible to get definitive info for the period so again I could be wrong.

I have only ever had one Aquastar, a diver which I flipped in short order some years ago and have never seen a Regate yachting timer model, although I would imagine they would have been high quality pieces in their day.

Rob


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

A good resource for the Aquastar regate can be found Here.

Good luck, there very interesting watches.

regards steve


----------

